# Halloween drawing



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

That's just creepy.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

I love how the hand distorts the skin around his chin


Hmmm I bet I have some halloween drawings from when I was a kid stashed somewhere


----------



## bettylee000 (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks Wrench 
please do share your drawings, i'm looking for new inspiration materials...

B.


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice work! You're gonna have to teach me how to draw hands like that, I suck at them.


----------



## monaliza (May 29, 2010)

oh gosh Creepy


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

Very nice work! Great shading and details. John KP


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

Brilliant talent you have there. I wish I was good at art.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Great job! Keep it up.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is a very well drawn picture. creepy but good.


----------



## JohnnyL (Nov 6, 2005)

Great work! Any updates?


----------

